# What is use of Second Display Function provided by LG LM8600?



## Lalit Kishore (Jul 9, 2012)

I came to know that LG LM8600 has Second Display function. what's this and how it makes LG different from others.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jul 11, 2012)

LM8600 model of LG features the Second Display function. It is useful to watch TV programs streamed directly from the TV on a smartphone or tablet. You can check its details at Experience the Smartest 3D TV LG 55LM8600 Cinema 3D Smart TV, LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Cinema 3D Smart TV - LG Electronics IN


----------



## Sam22 (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh!! the feature looks quite good..Will try to get a demo of the same in coming days..


----------

